# PERCH Thru The Ice



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I never really targeted perch, just mostly pulled a few dinks while fishing gills or crappie-or had a few hit my vibees while fishing walleye. I was wondering how it is done? Any tips, techniques, baits, lures, etc appreciated. 
I'd really like to pull a mess of perch someday thru the ice!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm an ice rookie but this is what I observed:

I only caught 4 at Wingfoot while sightfishing for them and when I saw them near the bait, I worked the pinmin quickly up and down. That seemed to peak thier interest and take the waxworm over the bluegill. I also noticed that the perch schooled up with the gills.

Also if you want to travel, last year some guys did some damage @ Chautauqua lake.


----------



## reubenpa (Jun 12, 2009)

use jigs!!!!!!!!!!! and bait!!!!!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

dropper spoons, a spoon with a hook dropped 2 to 3 inches off the bottom of it, the perch really dig it. I prefer hali dropper spoons in silver, alot of guys make their own.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

reubenpa said:


> use jigs!!!!!!!!!!! and bait!!!!!


WOW what a nice fish  did that come from moggie? looks about the size that i lost at the hole. very very nice, congrats JON


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

That perch is a toad indeed. Never saw one that big before....WOW

This the State Record.
Perch, Yellow

2.75 lbs

14 1/2"

Lake Erie

Charles Thomas, Lorain

April 17, 1984


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Fish a smaller sized minnow about a foot off of the bottom on a panfish hook. You can also jiggle a Pin Min (with a grub or minnow head or a fish's eyeball on the hook of the Pin Min). Using a slight jiggling and pausing of the Pin Min should do the trick.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

if u cant get them to hit on a minny try just using there heads....we've had tons of success that way...n if they dont want head try tails....u'll find the way eventually


----------



## reubenpa (Jun 12, 2009)

I agree with the spoons etc including everything about the eyeballs and minnows etc.... but to add to that I fond that if that does not work use a horizontal haning jig 9 like a fiska or diamond jig or occasionally a genz worm if you must and tip it with waxxies... and even maggots...) you can get really tiny that way and sometimes they need it small

the fish posted above was 15 inches and 1.5-1.75 lbs and caught in a lake in NY where I used to live. I caught it on a local jig called a nunna bug tipped with a couple maggots. 

I also like jigging raps with a minnow head or eyeball on the treble but that only works for aggressive fish


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

reubenpa said:


> I agree with the spoons etc including everything about the eyeballs and minnows etc.... but to add to that I fond that if that does not work use a horizontal haning jig 9 like a fiska or diamond jig or occasionally a genz worm if you must and tip it with waxxies... and even maggots...) you can get really tiny that way and sometimes they need it small
> 
> the fish posted above was 15 inches and 1.5-1.75 lbs and caught in a lake in NY where I used to live. I caught it on a local jig called a nunna bug tipped with a couple maggots.
> 
> I also like jigging raps with a minnow head or eyeball on the treble but that only works for aggressive fish


That is one super size Perch that little guy is holding..Nice fish.....JIM....CL....:B


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

try the smallest sz swedish pimple color your choice,smallest sz little cleo spoon [ 1/8 oz ] in gold/orange ,2nd smallest sz kastmaster [ 1/6 oz ? ]either silver/blue or perch with a 3- 4 inch dropper tied off with a #6 rat finkie with maggots .use a 6ft flurocarbon leader & hold the hell on cause this is what the Slab Charmer uses . Good Fishing ! :B


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

icehuntR said:


> try the smallest sz swedish pimple color your choice,smallest sz little cleo spoon [ 1/8 oz ] in gold/orange ,2nd smallest sz kastmaster [ 1/6 oz ? ]either silver/blue or perch with a 3- 4 inch dropper tied off with a #6 rat finkie with maggots .use a 6ft flurocarbon leader & hold the hell on cause this is what the Slab Charmer uses . Good Fishing ! :B


Now that's some good info! Do you leave the hooks on the spoons? I have all that stuff in my box(somewhere!) Sounds like you need an "attractor" to get them in, and then something dangling off it with bait for them to eat. Thanks for the feedback. Keep it coming.


----------



## Hosey (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow nice perch!


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

That is a great tip!


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

I've always removed the the hook from the spoon . For open water perchin' I use a large swedish pimple with a sz 4 treble on a dropper.Helps to keep smaller perch from being hooked.I bait the hook with a strip of white perch belly.Never falls off while jigging like minnows do. This is my second rod ,I use it when things are slowing down.If its wavy set it down & let the waves jig it while you work your main rod [ spreader /crappie rig ] .Spoon also good to get the last couple fish before you move to a new spot. Good luck !


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

icehuntR said:


> For open water perchin' I use a large swedish pimple with a sz 4 treble on a dropper.Helps to keep smaller perch from being hooked.I bait the hook with a strip of white perch belly.Never falls off while jigging like minnows do. This is my second rod ,I use it when things are slowing down.If its wavy set it down & let the waves jig it while you work your main rod [ spreader /crappie rig ] .Spoon also good to get the last couple fish before you move to a new spot. Good luck !


Thanks for the tips(the post was for/abt. ice fishing), but I guess this would work thru the ice also.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

This is all good info, i have been dyign to get some yellows thru the ice just have never found them. One of these days i will though


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I think the main point is to FIND them first. I went to Wingfoot for a while late this afternoon. (Someone on here was sight fishing there and posted a while back that the perch were mingled in with the gills.) I tried some of the tips included here and caught a couple gills but no perch(also, no craps which was really unusual!). I suppose I just wasn't fishing where they were today. I'll keep trying though.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

The #2 n #3 pimples in hammered gold or chrome w chartruese tape on them work well. as well as just reg gold pinmans or the mouses. anything flashy that catches their eye will bring them in to investigate.. pound the bottom and then begin to bring the bait off bottom as if its trying to get it away then stop for a sec......set the hook. If your on a lake where u have a lot of perch and ur tired of getting cold baiting ur hook every 3 fish.. try the soft plastics.. they seem to works as well..Cameras are nice to avoid the lil ones grabbin ur jig.. thats what im workin with now on Lake Mohawk.. its hard when u got 20 perch comin in and only 2 of em are jumbos..


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Thats a wall hanger....Congrats


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice Fish!


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice yumbo the kido is holding there!!!! Dont ice fish at all so no help there sorry. :B

T*BUG


----------

